# breeding term



## GSD LOVER (Apr 6, 2008)

What does it mean,when the male wont "settle" with the females?

Thanks.


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

I want to say it's that he won't tie with the females, or that he can tie but the breeding doesn't take.


----------



## GSD LOVER (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

